# Anfang vom Frühstücksfernsehen am 30.04.2009 gesucht



## Netto (1 Mai 2009)

Hallöchen, 

ich suche den Anfang vom FFS von Donnerstag (vor 5.29 Uhr) wo Karen Heinrichs am Anfang getanzt und ein Küsschen in die Kamera gegeben hat, bis zum Wetter.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen???

Netto


----------

